# 22-250



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

i am in the market for a 22-250 not too worried about name don't want a fancy one just to shoot and play with and don't want to pay an arm and a leg any info i appreciate


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f68/remington-rifles-82853/


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

Most accurate rifle I have fired was a 700 BDL Remington bull barrel. 22-250.
We shot dimes @ 100 yds. Our (me and a bud who owned the rifle) best 5 shot group wa 4 hits out of five. The gun was a pleasure to fire and accuracy was it's name.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> don't want to pay an arm and a leg


How much is an arm and a leg to you?


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

TIkka T3 all I can say is tack driver


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a savage 110 bull barrel and love it....:thumbup:


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

The Savage will be your best bet. Tikka's are consistently accurate also.

Remingtons are very dodgy accuracy wise and along with Ruger would be one of my last choices.

I've had some great shooting Remingtons and Rugers but also had a large number that were very mediocre. The average Ruger has gotten a little better in recent years where the average Remington has gotten worse.

I re-barrel a lot of Remingtons for friends that just won't shoot groups under 2" and have seen some lately that wouldn't keep 5 shots inside 3"

I've yet to see a Savage or Tikka that wouldn't shoot.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

My groups at 100yrds are touching....and at 300 are impressive to me....with about a 6in drop...and that's not with the best rest....good optics helps a lot too


----------



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

i would like to have a savage bull barrel and looking to pay around 500.00


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I paid 600.00....with a Leupold nice scope(6.5X20x40 varix 3 with target knobs)....I basically bought the scope and got the gun for free:yes:


----------



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

I would like to run across that deal do you know where one is I will give you 625 lol


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

ironman172 said:


> I paid 600.00....with a Leupold nice scope(6.5X20x40 varix 3 with target knobs)....I basically bought the scope and got the gun for free:yes:


Yep, free rifle. That was good deal for sure.

I always find the $250 rifles with $50 scopes that the guy wants $500 for....


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

kaferhaus said:


> I always find the $250 rifles with $50 scopes that the guy wants $500 for....


oh you know him too??


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

K-Bill said:


> oh you know him too??


Him and all of his kin!


----------

